# M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 11 2008, 10:47 AM~10628336
> *1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> 3. MrBiggs / California
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 11 2008, 07:57 AM~10628386
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I 
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I 
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California 
21. Waco/ TEXAS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I 
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.MC562/California
22. TIME MACHINE / Hawaii


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I 
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.MC562/California
22.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PPL AREN'T PAYING ATTENTION TO THE "LAST POSTER"!!!!!!!!!! SOMEONE NEEDS TO REDO THE ORDER!! 2 21'S AND 2 22'S!! WHOEVER POST NEXT NEEDS TO LOOK AT THE LAST MEMBER AND THEN COPY AND PASTE. NOMORE DOUBLE NUMBERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 11 2008, 01:34 PM~10629232
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> ...


FIXED..... :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 11 2008, 01:34 PM~10629232
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> ...



Now itz fixed!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 11 2008, 10:58 AM~10629373
> *Now itz fixed!
> *


 :yes: :yes: i already fixed it once....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THERE YOU GO HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THE CORRECT LIST.... :biggrin: 

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona 
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA 
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI 
13.MKD904/California 
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I 
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 11 2008, 02:49 PM~10629317
> *PPL AREN'T PAYING ATTENTION TO THE "LAST POSTER"!!!!!!!!!! SOMEONE NEEDS TO REDO THE ORDER!! 2 21'S AND 2 22'S!! WHOEVER POST NEXT NEEDS TO LOOK AT THE LAST MEMBER AND THEN COPY AND PASTE. NOMORE DOUBLE NUMBERS!! :biggrin:
> *


HURRY UP & SIGN IN ALREADY


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'LL VOUCHE FOR ANOTHER AZ MEMBER.......

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 12 2008, 12:27 PM~10636217
> *I'LL VOUCHE FOR ANOTHER AZ MEMBER.......
> 
> M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> ...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.


1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S LIKE SOME OF THE HOMIE'S SAID BEFORE WE HAVE A GANG OF OLDER AND OTHER MEMBER'S WHO ARE NOT ONLINE BUT ARE MEMBER'S. ONE BIG HAPPY FAMILY. AND A FEW MORE ONE THEY WAY...  :biggrin: 

THIS WEEKEND SAT IS THE TOPANGA MODEL SHOW IN THE VALLE. THE ONE THEY HOLD AT THE SCHOOL ALONG SIDE ALL THEM NICE HOT ROD'S ON THE FEILD.. HIT ME UP FOR THE INFO MY BROTHER'S.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.


1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy: 

another FLORIDA

what part?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 12 2008, 08:47 PM~10640501
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the list is growing..... :0 

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you need some IOWA in there  lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 14 2008, 10:35 PM~10658461
> *
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII

homie hardly comes on but he's one of my boys


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

needs more missourians...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 12:30 AM~10731341
> *needs more missourians...
> *


You keep it up and maybe one day.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 13 2008, 12:49 AM~10641674
> *:cheesy:
> 
> another FLORIDA
> ...



im over on the east cocoabeach/capecanaveral :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

got one last 3x3 chrome MCBA pendant.make me a offer.let me know if you want it.i wont be cutting more for a while.i need to finsh up the dynasty mcc pendant and other stuff for people that have been waiting in line.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10758706
> *got one last 3x3 chrome MCBA pendant.make me a offer.let me know if you want it.i wont be cutting more for a while.i need to finsh up the dynasty mcc pendant and other stuff for people that have been waiting in line.
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 you guys still need some P.A. catz in there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuckin yankees!! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 16 2008, 01:06 PM~10671798
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...



Damn am I the only out of country member??

I figured at least a Canadian would be in the mix..


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 29 2008, 12:32 PM~10763686
> *40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
> *


M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Where'z My Fam at????????????</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

* :biggrin: AZ IN THE HOUSE! :biggrin: *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Anybody n tha club got a bigger pic of tha Club Logo???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*Sup Homiez *
:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## takeaguess (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy: i mean


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup........ :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OHIO IS HERE.  :yes: :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*WHAAAT UPPERS!!!!!!* :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SJ IS HERE* :wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 3 2008, 08:39 AM~11004679
> *WHAAAT UPPERS!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


408nut, you got anything new brewin?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA

41. chris mineer/ ohio


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SAN DIEGO IN DA HOUSE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 3 2008, 12:20 PM~11005740
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHERE'S YOUR NAME KB????????


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

its sad no one from Mass!! lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 4 2008, 01:30 PM~11013125
> *WHERE'S YOUR NAME KB????????
> *


 :thumbsdown: i have no time to build rite now.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im in the process of laser cutting some test samples of some 
MCBA window plaques for the models.If your interested.Let me know.I dont know the price yet.If this works i will be able to do the other clubs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 08:08 PM~11317621
> *Im in the process of laser cutting some test samples of some
> MCBA window plaques for the models.If your interested.Let me know.I dont know the price yet.If this works i will be able to do the other clubs.
> *


hooooly shit! you know what i want! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2008, 06:30 PM~11317799
> *hooooly shit! you know what i want!  :biggrin:
> *


you know i got you bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 08:39 PM~11317891
> *you know i got you bro.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 12:09 AM~11321543
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2008, 11:24 AM~11324598
> * TakeOver</span> perhaps?????? :cheesy:*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11324623
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW  *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11333486


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

22 members are celebrating their birthday today
Plooky Fresh(29), LowriderAu(32), SCMphotographer(37), bigdaddynacaddy(22), JohnnyT(4), JohnB(39), SixFo Galaxie(100), Round2(27), Killer Kali(24), CHENTEX3(31), HOUSTON SOCIETY(31), Reverend Hearse(24), lowridin nica(21), G_BALLAH(19), Campos(29), 69droptop(30), WA_TRD_83(28), Lil Kaching(15), J-CAT90744(39), BIGBENSBITCH(28), mr.lincon(27), CapitalBailBonds(30)


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 5 2008, 02:39 PM~11017639
> *its sad no one from Mass!! lol
> *



or illinois :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

at least one form texas

27.DrNitrus/Texas :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edd713_@Aug 13 2008, 03:59 PM~11336131
> *at least one form texas
> 
> 27.DrNitrus/Texas :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: 

21.WACO / Texas

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 13 2008, 04:29 PM~11336365
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> 21.WACO / Texas
> ...


sorry homie but i did forget you but 2 from texas


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131+Jul 5 2008, 09:39 AM~11017639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it really matter??? :uh: :uh: especially you mr. DPMCC.... what does it matter? step up your game and maybe u can be the first in your state


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2008, 11:23 AM~11333788
> *22 members are celebrating their birthday today
> Plooky Fresh(29), LowriderAu(32), SCMphotographer(37), bigdaddynacaddy(22), JohnnyT(4), JohnB(39), SixFo Galaxie(100), Round2(27), Killer Kali(24), CHENTEX3(31), HOUSTON SOCIETY(31),  Reverend Hearse(24)  , lowridin nica(21), G_BALLAH(19), Campos(29), 69droptop(30), WA_TRD_83(28), Lil Kaching(15), J-CAT90744(39), BIGBENSBITCH(28), mr.lincon(27), CapitalBailBonds(30)
> *


you shits...... :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2008, 02:27 PM~11336828
> *you shits...... :angry:
> *


who is that?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11336874
> *who is that?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM~11336874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2008, 07:42 PM~11337388
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 13 2008, 06:53 PM~11337503
> *
> *


you cant be seriously lost , can you ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, youcantfademe

what are u trying to tell us?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11337587
> *you cant be seriously lost , can you ?
> *


seems like your lost :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

i dont understand


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

he seems mad cuz he aint get a birthfay topic.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't feel bad homie. Mines was yesterday and knowone wished me Happy Birthday either....  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 13 2008, 10:14 PM~11337686
> *Don't feel bad homie. Mines was yesterday and knowone wished me Happy Birthday  either....   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :uh:
> *




happy late birthday homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just fukin with you hearse driver lololol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 04:14 PM~11337680
> *he seems mad cuz he aint get a birthfay topic.
> *


holy shit..... really???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

de de de....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2008, 09:48 PM~11340465
> *de de de....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 14 2008, 12:54 AM~11340480
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


fucknugget.... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 06:59 PM~11336628
> *does it really matter???  :uh:  :uh:  especially you mr. DPMCC.... what does it matter? step up your game and maybe u can be the first in your state
> *


:0 :0 :angry: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The Reverend Hearse is a dipshit and got banned for running his cockstripper , His inner bitch Candy Man Caddy,had to run and hide , the other 1 Hearse Driver talked to much shit and this new new ass clown YOUCANTFADEME is an ass lick 1! 

1 guy + 1 web site + 4 names = A FUCKING SHIT STARTING , LYING ASS CHEAT , DICK SMACK ! 


*HAPPY BRITHDAY !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11342963
> *The  Reverend Hearse    is  a  dipshit  and  got  banned  for  running    his  cockstripper  ,  His  inner  bitch  Candy Man Caddy,had  to  run  and  hide ,  the  other  1  Hearse Driver  talked  to  much  shit  and  this  new  new  ass  clown  YOUCANTFADEME  is  an  ass  lick  1!
> 
> 1  guy + 1 web site +  4 names =    A  FUCKING  SHIT  STARTING ,  LYING ASS  CHEAT ,  DICK  SMACK !
> ...


what does that mean in english? :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thts funny.


----------



## Candymancaddy[HD] (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2008, 11:16 AM~11342963
> *The  Reverend Hearse    is  a  dipshit  and  got  banned  for  running    his  cockstripper  ,  His  inner  bitch  Candy Man Caddy,had  to  run  and  hide ,  the  other  1  Hearse Driver  talked  to  much  shit  and  this  new  new  ass  clown  YOUCANTFADEME  is  an  ass  lick  1!
> 
> 1  guy + 1 web site +  4 names =    A  FUCKING  SHIT  STARTING ,  LYING ASS  CHEAT ,  DICK  SMACK !
> ...


HEy ur a big meanie :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

bt thanks for saying happy birthday tho.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candymancaddy[HD]_@Aug 14 2008, 11:23 AM~11343035
> *HEy ur a big meanie :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> bt thanks for saying happy birthday tho.
> *


mini is in the house.... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Who want some MCBA pendants?I might be able to cut a few this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA

41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA

41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43. Sidetoside / Laubach , GERMANY


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^^^ jumped the pond with that one!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

<span style='color:blue'>Wer my MCBA brothaz at????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

right here in CALI working on a amt mitsubishi lancer evo vlll


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M HERE BRO!! GETTING READY FOR CHURCH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: up in the burgh.............................. bout to put in some work! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 31 2008, 12:49 AM~11482238
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 31 2008, 02:49 AM~11482238
> *M.C.B.A. MEMBERS SIGN IN WITH THE STATE YOUR FROM, COPY AND PASTE AND KEEP IT GOING.
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...


awesome, we have a thief in the club now :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2008, 02:04 PM~11483965
> *awesome, we have a thief in the club now  :uh:
> *




:0 :0 x2!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2008, 10:04 AM~11483965
> *awesome, we have a thief in the club now  :uh:
> *


whats this about?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 31 2008, 04:32 PM~11484319
> *whats this about?
> *


It's about this cat being a scamming and lying piece of shit that robbed me for several hundred dollars, disappeared for a few years, and now comes back like nothing happened.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 31 2008, 08:20 AM~11483518
> *<span style='color:blue'>Wer my MCBA brothaz at????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wats crakkkin?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2008, 03:51 PM~11484397
> *It's about this cat being a scamming and lying piece of shit that robbed me for several hundred dollars, disappeared for a few years, and now comes back like nothing happened.
> *





  thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2008, 03:51 PM~11484397
> *It's about this cat being a scamming and lying piece of shit that robbed me for several hundred dollars, disappeared for a few years, and now comes back like nothing happened.
> *


DAM BROTHER!! THIS SUCKS MAN I KNOW HOW IT FEELS. HANDLE IT BROTHER.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 31 2008, 09:39 PM~11485839
> *DAM BROTHER!! THIS SUCKS MAN I KNOW HOW IT FEELS. HANDLE IT BROTHER.
> *


I'm over it. I kept one of his cars, re-worked it to make it better and made my money back. Just making sure everyone knows how this dude is, and steer clear of him.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 31 2008, 08:47 PM~11485895
> *I'm over it. I kept one of his cars, re-worked it to make it better and made my money back. Just making sure everyone knows how this dude is, and steer clear of him.
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL!! WILL KEEP THIS ONE IN MIND


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Ryan , i send you a Packet with the Rest of the Cuttys and Photoetched Parts . 
But i dont know , you get it or not !? The way to USA is long !

Its right that you send me the Money for the Parts , and send the Bodys to you !

So a few weeks ago you write to me again . I whant give you some stuff , but you was angry and say "i dont neet your shit " ! 

And now you write here im a Thief ! Its not OK . 

Im a Persan that make what i say , i make the best i can for other peoples , my friends trust me . 
So im not the Guy that tell lies !


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

what does one have to do to be in M.C.B.A.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 1 2008, 01:13 PM~11489718
> *what does one have to do to be in M.C.B.A.
> *



I believe its based on on how you build ! It should be based off the tech , ideas, how clean you build, and you love for the hobby that keeps you heading for the next level ! 

Its not that your a builder but that you love this hobby , yo put the best of the best of what you got into what you build ! If you look at most members build threads you'll see not less then show level built models ! We have gotten a few members in here that for some reason or not weren't on the level as other but they were invited on the level that they were at cause they showed their love and are willing to take the good and bad  comments given about their builds and took what they heard and made the changes and are becoming better modelers with every kit they build ! 

Now this is just my own 2 cents but i believe most would back me up here ! 

1-- Build for yourself first and fore most 

2--Never settle for where your at . Always try and get to another level !

3--LISTEN, LEARN, TRY! When some one points something out do the best you can do to find the correct way to get it fixed don't just pipe off at the gums and talk shit and get all pissed off! That's not a true builder that's just a covered up cry baby !

When most members are invited they have proven progress , kept on building for the love of the hobby and gotten better and we all can watch them grow !

If you just want to join a club to say "HEY I BELONG TO " then M.C.B.A. isn't the club for you ! But if your a builder, and aiming for the best of the best in your hobby and ready to grow then the elders of M.C.B.A. more then likely already have their eyes on you !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 1 2008, 01:04 PM~11489676
> *Hey Ryan , i send you a Packet with the Rest of the Cuttys and Photoetched Parts .
> But i dont know , you get it or not !? The way to USA is long !
> 
> ...


what's it been..like 3 years??? After you got paid, you disappeared and ignore any email contact, all the while you are fully active selling your shit on ebay.

And how about bigpoppa's stuff? You ripped him off to. 

To be ripped off like that, and then all of a sudden you pop back up years later and join our club, get's under my skin just a TAD :angry: I dunno who invited you, but they should rethink their decision IMO.

To pay someone for a product, and they ignore you for 3 years and keep your money. Yea, that's called a THIEF in this country. :uh: A Liar, a thief, a low-life, a streak of shit in my underwear is about all you amount to.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 11:27 AM~11489785
> *I believe  its  based  on  on how  you  build !  It  should be  based  off  the  tech ,  ideas, how  clean you build, and  you  love  for the  hobby that  keeps  you  heading  for  the  next  level  !
> 
> Its  not  that  your  a  builder  but  that  you  love  this  hobby ,  yo  put  the  best  of  the  best    of  what  you  got  into  what  you  build ! If  you  look    at  most  members  build  threads  you'll  see  not  less then  show  level  built  models  !  We  have  gotten  a  few  members  in here  that  for  some reason  or  not  weren't  on  the  level  as  other  but  they  were invited  on  the  level  that  they  were  at  cause  they  showed  their love  and  are  willing  to  take  the  good  and  bad  comments  given  about  their  builds  and  took  what  they  heard  and  made  the  changes  and  are  becoming  better  modelers  with  every  kit  they  build  !
> ...


iight cool cause i've been looking at you guys for years and you quys build sick cars i always look at you guys for motivation and i've always wanted to join you guys and i just bought a 66 chevelle wagon and im going all out with it and trying things i've never done like adjustable suspension and detailed motor , opening doors and patterns :biggrin: i hope it comes out good


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Man my English i not so good to undestand all you write to me but i try to say in my words !

Hey Ryen i habe Dir erklärt wieso und weshalb ich nicht gemeldet habe aber das muß ich hier nicht alles schreiben ! 
Es ist nicht richtig das ich sie in Ebay Verkauft habe , denn alle bis auf 2 Cuttis habe ich an Dich verschickt ! 
Big Poppa hat doch dein Paket bekommen !
Du hättest das ja annehmen können was ich Dir geschrieben habe , das wir uns wieder einig werden und jetzt tust Du hier alles breittreten !!! 
Und zum schuß wenn Du das hier nicht so verstehst dann mußt Du fett arsch mal ein wenig Deutsch lernen !!

Nur mal so !

Hope you undertand it and write someting back , in German !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 1 2008, 02:11 PM~11489996
> *Man my English i not so good to undestand all you write to me but i try to say in my words !
> 
> Hey Ryen i habe Dir erklärt wieso und weshalb ich nicht gemeldet habe aber das muß ich hier nicht alles schreiben !
> ...



LOL! This is to funny ! 


Hey Daniel i am sure that you can read english just fine bro ! I have delete with a few Germany freinds for years and they all say the ENGLISH * American English* is a major subject in the shcools over there ! But i can almost put money on it that Ryan wouldn't be able to read a GOD DAMN THING YOU JUST WROTE !

What has happened with this deal only the 2 of you know but in all fairness if its going to go public PLUS TYPE IT SO I CAN UNDERSTAND IT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 1 2008, 11:11 AM~11489996
> *Man my English i not so good to undestand all you write to me but i try to say in my words !
> 
> Hey Ryen i habe Dir erklärt wieso und weshalb ich nicht gemeldet habe aber das muß ich hier nicht alles schreiben !
> ...


WTF??????? :uh: :uh: :uh: WASTE OF A POST!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



You ripped off two people from this site, me and bigpoppa. You get no love here. I really don't give two shits WHAT you have to say for yourself either. You are very lucky you don't live in the US, or I would have gotten my money's worth by now. 

Enjoy your time here, i'll be sure to make it VERY enjoyable for you :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This is the best yahoo translator could do for him. lmao

Took over 3 years for me to get an excuse, and when i finally get one, i can't even read it!! 



> *i has you explained why and why I did not announce however that must I not everything here write! It is not correctly which I it in Ebay sold, because all up to 2 Cuttis have I to you sent away! Big Poppa got your package nevertheless! You that could have accepted which I you wrote, which becomes we now again united and does you here all broad-stepped!!! And to the shot if you that in such a way do not understand then must you fat ass times little German here learn!! Only times so! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 1 2008, 02:11 PM~11489996
> *Man my English i not so good to undestand all you write to me but i try to say in my words !
> 
> Hey Ryen i habe Dir erklärt wieso und weshalb ich nicht gemeldet habe aber das muß ich hier nicht alles schreiben !
> ...



*Here's my best way to translate what was type ! *

Hey Ryen i has explained(expressed) to You why and that is why I have not announced, however, this I must not write here everything!
It is not correct I them(her,it) in Ebay sold has, because I have sent all up to 2 Cuttis to You! 
Nevertheless, Big Poppa has received your package!
You could have accepted this what I have written to You which we come to an agreement again and now here You do everything spin out!!! 
And to the shot if You here so do not understand then You must learn fat arse a little German!!
Just so!


*Now my german isn't all that great but atleast most of us here can now read what was typed !*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I took German in college and he said:

Hey Ryen I explained why I did not announce. However that must not write everything in here! It is not correct that I sold on Ebay, because all up to 2 Cuttis have I to you sent away! Big Poppa got your package nevertheless! That could have accepted which I you wrote, which now unites us again and you go here all broad-stepped!!! And to the shot if you in such a way do not understand then you must have your fat ass have some time to learn a little German here !!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

And for are Spanish freinds ! 


¡¡Eh! Ryen he explicado (expresado) a Usted por qué y es por eso que no he anunciado, sin embargo, esto no debo escribir aquí todo! ¡No soy correcto yo ellos (ella, esto) en Ebay vendido tiene, porque le he enviado todo hasta 2 Cuttis! ¡Sin embargo, Poppa Grande ha recibido su paquete!
¡¡Usted podría haber aceptado esto lo que le he escrito que venimos a un acuerdo otra vez y ahora aquí Usted hace todo alarga!!! Y al tiro si Usted aquí nic

Now everyone can join in this !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOLOLOLOL...EITHER TRANSLATION DOESN'T MAKE NO FUCKIN SENSE!! GOOD TRY HOMIES TRYING TO "DECODE" THIS POST BUT YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO DECODE THE "DA VINCI CODE" EASIER..LOLOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2008, 02:38 PM~11490164
> *LOLOLOLOL...EITHER TRANSLATION DOESN'T MAKE NO FUCKIN SENSE!! GOOD TRY HOMIES TRYING TO "DECODE" THIS POST BUT YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO DECODE THE "DA VINCI CODE" EASIER..LOLOL
> *


 Well how about this one FRED ! 

¡Qué es triste es que rápidamente podemos tan cambiarnos son LIL nombre y tratan de ocultarse y correr de los problemas que causamos cuando realmente nosotros solamente(justo) deberíamos ser un hombre y sostener lo que ponemos son mí en! ¡Como los viejos que dicen va! ¡SI USTED NO PUEDE HACER EL TIEMPO! ¡ENTONCES DONT HACE EL CRIMEN! 
Párese ser una madre sombría fucker y el hombre hasta lo que usted causa y sostiene que su predicar


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 11:37 AM~11490157
> *And  for   are   Spanish   freinds  !
> ¡¡Eh! Ryen he explicado (expresado) a Usted por qué y es por eso que no he anunciado, sin embargo, esto no debo escribir aquí todo! ¡No soy correcto yo ellos (ella, esto) en Ebay vendido tiene, porque le he enviado todo hasta 2 Cuttis! ¡Sin embargo, Poppa Grande ha recibido su paquete!
> ¡¡Usted podría haber aceptado esto lo que le he escrito que venimos a un acuerdo otra vez y ahora aquí Usted hace todo alarga!!! Y al tiro si Usted aquí nic
> ...


YOU GOT ME HERE, I DIDN'T TAKE SPANISH IN COLLEGE, I CAN ONLY SPEAK IT AND READ IT MORE THAN I CAN WRITE IT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2008, 11:38 AM~11490164
> *LOLOLOLOL...EITHER TRANSLATION DOESN'T MAKE NO FUCKIN SENSE!! GOOD TRY HOMIES TRYING TO "DECODE" THIS POST BUT YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO DECODE THE "DA VINCI CODE" EASIER..LOLOL
> *


YOUR RIGHT IT DIDN'T MAKE SENSE, BUT THAT'S WHAT HE SAID. I CAN SEND YOU COPY OF MY "B" IN GERMAN CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 02:42 PM~11490187
> *Well  how  about this  one  FRED  !
> 
> ¡Qué es triste es que rápidamente podemos tan cambiarnos son LIL nombre y tratan de ocultarse y correr de los problemas que causamos cuando realmente nosotros solamente(justo) deberíamos ser un hombre y sostener lo que ponemos son mí en! ¡Como los viejos que dicen va! ¡SI USTED NO PUEDE HACER EL TIEMPO! ¡ENTONCES DONT HACE EL CRIMEN!
> ...


very true.


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 12:31 PM~11490121
> *Here's  my  best    way  to    translate  what  was  type  !
> 
> Hey Ryen i has explained(expressed) to You why and that is why I have not announced, however, this I must not write here everything!
> ...


I DON'T THINK 1OFAKIND OR SIDETOSIDE ASK FOR YOUR 2 CENTS *AGAIN!* HOW IS IT YOU GOTTA GET YOUR ASS INVOLVED OR JUST SAY SHIT THAT DOESN'T INVOLVE YOU?

OH WAIT MY BAD, YOUR'E JUST *TRYING* TO BE FUNNY!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Sep 1 2008, 02:48 PM~11490219
> *I DON'T THINK 1OFAKIND OR SIDETOSIDE ASK FOR YOUR 2 CENTS AGAIN!  HOW IS IT YOU GOTTA GET YOUR ASS INVOLVED OR JUST SAY SHIT THAT DOESN'T INVOLVE YOU?
> 
> OH WAIT MY BAD, YOUR'E JUST TRYING TO BE FUNNY!
> *


¡Bien yo veo que CITYOFSHARKS aumenta en aquí ahora! ¡Qué es mi mecanografía spainsh yendo a ser yo luciendo otra vez! ¡LOL!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 12:49 PM~11490226
> *¡Bien yo veo que CITYOFSHARKS aumenta en aquí ahora! ¡Qué es mi mecanografía spainsh yendo a ser yo luciendo otra vez! ¡LOL!
> *


GET YOUR TRANSLATION RIGHT HOME, FUCK EVEN IN TRANSLATION SHIT YOU CAN GET THAT RIGHT!

NO SENSE AT ALL!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 wow


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Sep 1 2008, 02:53 PM~11490252
> *GET YOUR TRANSLATION RIGHT HOME, FUCK EVEN IN TRANSLATION SHIT YOU CAN GET THAT RIGHT!
> 
> NO SENSE AT ALL!
> *


If you translate what i typed it says ! 

Well I see that CITYOFSHARKS in here now! What is my typing spainsh meaning i am showing off again ! LOL!


And it is real funny how all of the sudden you pop up from not being on in a few days to say some shit to me and yet at the same time BETO be posting up ! HUM nut hugger or undercover shit starter !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 11:42 AM~11490187
> *Well  how  about this  one  FRED  !
> 
> ¡Qué es triste es que rápidamente podemos tan cambiarnos son LIL nombre y tratan de ocultarse y correr de los problemas que causamos cuando realmente nosotros solamente(justo) deberíamos ser un hombre y sostener lo que ponemos son mí en! ¡Como los viejos que dicen va! ¡SI USTED NO PUEDE HACER EL TIEMPO! ¡ENTONCES DONT HACE EL CRIMEN!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Sep 1 2008, 02:53 PM~11490252
> *GET YOUR TRANSLATION RIGHT HOME, FUCK EVEN IN TRANSLATION SHIT YOU CAN GET THAT RIGHT!
> 
> NO SENSE AT ALL!
> *


sé im no en él y yo sabe que problably vas a conseguir enojado para el " lanzar mi " de 2 centavos; pero pienso que estás siendo un pedacito de un jinete lastimado extremo de la tuerca aquí quién está intentando comenzar el sometihng con alguien incluso no sabes.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 1 2008, 03:00 PM~11490289
> *sé im no en él y yo sabe que problably vas a conseguir enojado para el " lanzar mi " de 2 centavos; pero pienso que estás siendo un pedacito de un jinete lastimado extremo de la tuerca aquí quién está intentando comenzar el sometihng con alguien incluso no sabes.
> *


LITTLE D dont get involed here bro ! I know the deal about this cat already ! I can handle this on my own !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 11:59 AM~11490283
> *If  you  translate  what  i  typed  it    says  !
> 
> Well I see that CITYOFSHARKS  in here now! What is my typing spainsh meaning i am showing  off  again ! LOL!
> ...


MINI, PLEASE FOR REAL, KEEP ME OUT OF YOUR SHIT. I DO NOT KNOW WHO THIS PERSON IS, ALL I KNOW IS HE'S BOUGHT FROM ME AS HE STATED, THAT NARROW IT DOWN TO ABOUT 30-40 FROM THE SJ AREA. IF I WANTED TO START SHIT WITH YOU, YOU KNOW ME I WILL. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 1 2008, 03:05 PM~11490319
> *MINI, PLEASE FOR REAL, KEEP ME OUT OF YOUR SHIT. I DO NOT KNOW WHO THIS PERSON IS, ALL I KNOW IS HE'S BOUGHT FROM ME AS HE STATED, THAT NARROW IT DOWN TO ABOUT 30-40 FROM THE SJ AREA. IF I WANTED TO START SHIT WITH YOU, YOU KNOW ME I WILL. THANK YOU, beto
> *


Only time he ever post is when your online also ! And noyhing started until i posted up in your poll topic about the T-bird shit ! 

Some shady shit if you ask me ! And why is its that with the dumbshits we have on LIL CITYOFNUTSACK gets mad cause i build shit and my bench is messy ? All the comments this fuck stick has posted are the exact same things you got a pissed about back in the day ! 

If it an't you being an under cover bitch then its someone real close to you that would know whats went down between you and i ! Just keep it real ! It shows your ture colors when you act like bitch and hide behind a new account name !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MINI, YOU MADE IT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED BETWEEN YOU AND ME. MEMBER, CAUSE I MEMBER. IT'S NOT ME SO, STOP PLEASE STOP MENTIONING ME. I DO NOT WANT TO GET MIXED UP IN BOTH OF YOU GUYS SHIT. KEEP ME OUT. THANK YOU, beto

MY REQUEST IS NOT HARD TO UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 1 2008, 03:17 PM~11490385
> *MINI, YOU MADE IT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED BETWEEN YOU AND ME. MEMBER, CAUSE I MEMBER. IT'S NOT ME SO, STOP PLEASE STOP MENTIONING ME. I DO NOT WANT TO GET MIXED UP IN BOTH OF YOU GUYS SHIT. KEEP ME OUT. THANK YOU, beto
> 
> MY REQUEST IS NOT HARD TO UNDERSTAND.
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 12:20 PM~11490400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

*FIRST OFF, BEAVIS LOOKIN ASS FUCKER, THE HOMIE BETO HAS NOTHIN TO DUE WITH THIS. PRETTY MUCH IT'S CALLED A HOLIDAY MINIDICK, SO IT SEEMS THAT ALOT MORE PEOPLE WILL BE ON HERE!

AGAIN I WAS ON HERE LOOKIN AND SAW YOU TRYING TO BE FUNNY AGAIN IN SOMEONE ELSE SHIT. * 

*
IF YOU WANT MINIDICK. I'LL START MY OWN TOPIC SO U CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT TO ME AND POST YOUR PICTURES AND 2 CENTS IF U LIKE!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITY OF SHARKS_@Sep 1 2008, 03:22 PM~11490409
> *FIRST OFF, BEAVIS LOOKIN ASS FUCKER, THE HOMIE BETO HAS NOTHIN TO DUE WITH THIS. PRETTY MUCH IT'S CALLED A HOLIDAY MINIDICK, SO IT SEEMS THAT ALOT MORE PEOPLE WILL BE ON HERE!
> 
> AGAIN I WAS ON HERE LOOKIN AND SAW YOU TRYING TO BE FUNNY AGAIN IN SOMEONE ELSE SHIT.
> ...


This is a club topic which i do belive i am still member of ! I wasn't being funny i was tring to translate the same exact thing beto did also so i wasn't the only dick smack making a comment about this ! 

I dont need a topic of yours to show off in i can do that in everyone else's !


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2008, 01:30 PM~11490462
> *This  is  a  club  topic  which  i  do belive  i  am  still member of  !  I  wasn't  being  funny  i  was  tring  to  translate    the  same  exact  thing  beto  did  also  so i  wasn't the  only  dick smack  making  a  comment  about this  !
> 
> I  dont  need    a  topic    of  yours  to  show  off in  i   can  do that  in  everyone  else's  !
> *



POINT BEING YOUR THE FIRST DUMBASS TO ADD HIS 2 CENTS!


EXACTLY MY POINT, DO U THINK EVERYONE ENJOYS THAT SHIT, I DON'T KNOW WHY THEY TELL YOU SHIT YOU AINT NO GOD ON HERE!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 1 2008, 12:32 PM~11490125
> *I took German in college and he said:
> 
> Hey Ryen I explained why I did not announce. However that must not write everything in here! It is not correct that I sold on Ebay, because all up to 2 Cuttis have I to you sent away! Big Poppa got your package nevertheless! That could have accepted which I you wrote, which now unites us again and  you  go here all broad-stepped!!! And to the shot if you in such a way do not understand then you must have your fat ass have some time to learn a little German here !!
> *


This must some error in the translation. I did not get Ryan's stuff, I did get a few models that sidetoside owed me from a trade, but not the photo etch for the cutty, which I wanted the most.

I have known Daniel for a long time, online, I forget how, but I think I got on a couple of his websites back in the day, and we started IMing on AOL. We always had some problems understanding each other, maybe he skipped those english classes in school


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA

41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43. Sidetoside / Laubach , GERMANY
44.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
45. Blue S10/Wyoming


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^^ DEEP!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2008, 08:06 PM~11492381
> *^^^^  DEEP!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43. Sidetoside / Laubach , GERMANY
44.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
45. Blue S10/Wyoming



there's a bunch of new members..... lets see who's out there


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43. Sidetoside / Laubach , GERMANY
44.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
45. Blue S10/Wyoming
46.AJ128/ SO.CAL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43. Sidetoside / Laubach , GERMANY
44.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
45. Blue S10/Wyoming
46.AJ128/ SO.CAL
47.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

hello . Minidreams how can i join i asked in a diff topic but i hear 
nothing from you or bigg's 
so plz let me know if i can join iam in wichita kansas


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

iam asking againhow do i become a member of M.C.B.A. iam in wichita kansas i send mini a message but no reply


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/Arizona
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43. Sidetoside / Laubach , GERMANY
44.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
45. Blue S10/Wyoming
46.AJ128/ SO.CAL
47.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
48. Pokey / Indiana


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.*Lowridermodels/So. Cali.*
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43. Sidetoside / Laubach , GERMANY
44.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
45. Blue S10/Wyoming
46.AJ128/ SO.CAL
47.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
48. Pokey / Indiana


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and yet, still no one from GA...lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 14 2008, 09:26 AM~12426187
> *1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> 3. MrBiggs / California
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 14 2008, 12:58 PM~12427340
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 14 2008, 03:58 PM~12427340
> *
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wtf? ok, can someone explain that??


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

well i guess i cant join so i need to start posting my 
model pics soon its ok if i cant jion up here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Dec 14 2008, 11:15 PM~12430117
> *well i guess i cant join so i need to start posting my
> model pics  soon its ok if i cant jion up here
> *




:uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Dec 14 2008, 07:15 PM~12430117
> *well i guess i cant join so i need to start posting my
> model pics  soon its ok if i cant jion up here
> *



hey "ace" stop whinin bro...if they wanted you to join they would of got at ya already bro"CHILLAX"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 15 2008, 01:31 AM~12431677
> *hey "ace" stop whinin bro...if they wanted you to join they would of got at ya already bro"CHILLAX"
> *




truth!


chill out and relax homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i know just messing with them homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Dec 15 2008, 05:06 PM~12439639
> *i know just messing with them homies
> *


thats one way to make sure u don't get in


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ok ok i know this so wass up to all the homies out there in model world


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yall got some nice builders in mcba but i notice no one from NAPTOWN lol just kidding but yall do have some really good builders in indiana keep holding it down for the hoosier state yall.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2008, 06:22 PM~12429113
> *wtf?  ok, can someone explain that??
> *


maybe its that u got some sick skills and u should be the first from atlanta :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :420: :thumbsup: 
have a good day to all the homies on LIL


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: good morning sll


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :werd:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Morning Homies :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

who freakin knows.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2008, 06:51 AM~12443580
> *maybe its that u got some sick skills and u should be the first from atlanta :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 16 2008, 10:26 PM~12449782
> *:biggrin:
> *




so is that offical ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 16 2008, 06:51 AM~12443580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry: SORRY GUYS HIT THE WRONG BUTTON !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA 
49. Regalistic/ OH


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH 
51.Mademan /sask. canada


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> *PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *
> 
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH 
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.Bos82/ Arizona


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA 
53.darkside customs/ San Diego, California


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
*55. Tonioseven/Florida*


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 good lord yall keep getting bigger and bigger :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

inthablood is one 

florida


----------



## llf12130 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by llf12130_@Feb 23 2009, 07:45 PM~13089626
> *Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm  there is just about every type
> of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I
> used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 23 2009, 06:07 PM~13089925
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah, looks like a spammer joined up. :uh: Tell 'em to grab a kit and get to work if he wants to stick around. :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN YOU GUYS GOT EVERYBODY!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
55. Tonioseven/Florida 
56. spikekid999/Wisconsin


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
55. Tonioseven/Florida 
56. spikekid999/Wisconsin 
57. INTHABLOOD/F-lo-rida


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

Just Ripe . SO BAY ca


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Fail! ^


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 23 2009, 09:29 PM~13091653
> *1. betoscustoms / California2. 408models / California3. MrBiggs / California4. Twinn / California5.BODINE/ Florida6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri7.1ofaknd/Indiana8. Elrafa/Arizona9. BiggC/Missouri10. MARINATE/ARIZONA11.SOLO1/ New Mexico12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI13.MKD904/California14.expo on 23's/Indiana15.RaiderPride/ California16.TATMAN/California17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I19.BiggDeee / California20. MR.1/16TH / California21.Waco/Texas22.MC562/California23.Time Machine/Hawaii24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.27.DrNitrus/Texas28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 30.Smallz/California31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA32.Lonnie/Kentucky33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII36. BigBodyEddie / California37. 1low64 / Washington38. b_styles / HAWAII39. modeltech / INDIANA40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA41. chris mineer/ [email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.44. Blue S10/Wyoming45.AJ128/ SO.CAL46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 47. Pokey / Indiana48. SlammdSonoma/ GA49.Undercoverimpala/California50.Regalistic/ OH51.Mademan /sask. canada52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA53.Bos82/ Arizona54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California55. Tonioseven/Florida 56. spikekid999/Wisconsin 57. INTHABLOOD/F-lo-rida58. Just Ripe/Long Beach, CA *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 23 2009, 11:49 PM~13093535


GLAD YOU MADE IT ON BRO!!! MY BAD


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 23 2009, 10:49 PM~13093535
> *
> *


GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT ON MIKE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2009, 11:52 PM~13093587
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT ON MIKE.
> *


:0 MIKE!!?!! AS IN DUKES? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 23 2009, 08:29 PM~13091653
> *1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> 3. MrBiggs / California
> ...


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO.
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A.
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
55. Tonioseven/Florida
56. spikekid999/Wisconsin
57. INTHABLOOD/F-lo-rida
58. Just Ripe . SO BAY CA 
59.cherry64lowlow/homestead,florida


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry64lowlow_@Feb 24 2009, 05:53 PM~13099746
> *
> 59.cherry64lowlow/homestead,florida
> *


UM SAY WHAT ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 03:59 PM~13099802
> *UM    SAY  WHAT  ?
> *


x-2 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13101497
> *:dunno:
> *


were you invited into all these clubs :scrutinize: :dunno: 

Tonioseven's Model World
M.C.B.A. ROOKIE 2009
Proud member of C.M.B.I.
Dynasty Model Car Club


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13102060
> *were you invited into all these clubs :scrutinize: :dunno:
> 
> Tonioseven's Model World
> ...


I wouldn't have them in my signature if I wasn't.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 24 2009, 07:43 PM~13102079
> *I wouldn't have them in my signature if I wasn't.
> *


BURN :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 24 2009, 07:45 PM~13102106
> *BURN :0
> *


Nah, I didn't mean to come off like a jerk but I was just answering his question.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO.
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A.
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
55. Tonioseven/Florida
56. spikekid999/Wisconsin
57. INTHABLOOD/F-lo-rida
58. Just Ripe . SO BAY CA 
59.cherry64lowlow/homestead,florida 
60.sidetoside / Laubach ,Germany


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
55. Tonioseven/Florida 
56. spikekid999/Wisconsin 
57. INTHABLOOD/F-lo-rida
58. Just Ripe . SO BAY ca
59. sidetoside / Laubach ,Germany


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
55. Tonioseven/Florida 
56. spikekid999/Wisconsin 
57. INTHABLOOD/F-lo-rida
58. Just Ripe . SO BAY ca
59. sidetoside / Laubach ,Germany


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 01:02 AM~14090451
> *PLEASE  ALL  M.C.B.A. MEMBERS !  IF YOU  HAVE  NOT  YET  ADDED  YOUR  NAME  AND  STATE  TO  THIS  LIST  PLEASE  DO  SO  !  WE  ARE  WORKING  ON  SOME  THINGS  FOR THE  MODEL CAR  BUILDERS ASSOCIATION  AND  NEED  EVERYONE  TO  PLEASE  POST  UP  YOUR  INFO  IN  HERE  !  THANKS  FROM  YOUR  M.C.B.A. CHAIR  MEMBERS  !
> 
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> ...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! 

1. betoscustoms / California
2. 408models / California
3. MrBiggs / California
4. Twinn / California
5.BODINE/ Florida
6. Minidreams Inc./ Missouri
7.1ofaknd/Indiana
8. Elrafa/Arizona
9. BiggC/Missouri
10. MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/ New Mexico
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE-MISSOURI
13.MKD904/California
14.expo on 23's/Indiana
15.RaiderPride/ California
16.TATMAN/California
17.RAYSTREY/Chihuahua,Mexico
18.rollinoldskoo / H A W A I I
19.BiggDeee / California
20. MR.1/16TH / California
21.Waco/Texas
22.MC562/California
23.Time Machine/Hawaii
24.IBLDMYOWN / Missouri
25.PANCHO1969/ CALIFORNIA
26.Lowridermodels/So. Cali.
27.DrNitrus/Texas
28.modelsbyroni / OHIO. 
29 LownandBeyond / Indiana 
30.Smallz/California
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.Lonnie/Kentucky
33.A408NUTFORYOU (408NUT)/N.CALIFORNIA
34.stilldownivlife / FLORIDA
35.mista gonzo/ HAWAII
36. BigBodyEddie / California
37. 1low64 / Washington
38. b_styles / HAWAII
39. modeltech / INDIANA
40. HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41. chris mineer/ ohio
[email protected]/ Pittsburgh P.A. 
43.PINK86REGAL/ miami fl.
44. Blue S10/Wyoming
45.AJ128/ SO.CAL
46.CHR1S619 / SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA 
47. Pokey / Indiana
48. SlammdSonoma/ GA
49.Undercoverimpala/California
50.Regalistic/ OH
51.Mademan /sask. canada
52.rodriguezmodels/CALIFORNIA
53.Bos82/ Arizona
54.darkside customs/ San Diego, California
55. Tonioseven/Florida 
56. spikekid999/Wisconsin 
57. INTHABLOOD/F-lo-rida
58. Just Ripe . SO BAY ca
59. sidetoside / Laubach ,Germany
60. kirby / arkansas


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A MEMBERS! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS!

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MC562/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A MEMBERS! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS!

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MC562/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

#64 HOODTSTAR/ ARIZONA


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

#65 FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MC562/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. HOODTSTAR/ ARIZONA
65. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14094575
> *1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> 2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
> 3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
> ...


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

65.CURBSIDE/ FRANCE :biggrin:
Where is it necessary to write to be a part of the club..???


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Jun 4 2009, 10:23 PM~14095163
> *65.CURBSIDE/ FRANCE    :biggrin:
> Where is it necessary to write to be a part of the club..???
> *


I think they invite people to club.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14094575
> *1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> 2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
> 3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
> ...


66.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
67.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> *PLEASE  ALL  M.C.B.A. MEMBERS !  IF YOU  HAVE  NOT  YET  ADDED  YOUR  NAME  AND  STATE  TO  THIS  LIST  PLEASE  DO  SO  !  WE  ARE  WORKING  ON  SOME  THINGS  FOR THE  MODEL CAR  BUILDERS ASSOCIATION  AND  NEED  EVERYONE  TO  PLEASE  POST  UP  YOUR  INFO  IN  HERE  !  THANKS  FROM  YOUR  M.C.B.A. CHAIR  MEMBERS  !  *
> 
> 1. betoscustoms / California
> 2. 408models / California
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*PLEASE ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT YET ADDED YOUR NAME AND STATE TO THIS LIST PLEASE DO SO ! WE ARE WORKING ON SOME THINGS FOR THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS ASSOCIATION AND NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE POST UP YOUR INFO IN HERE ! THANKS FROM YOUR M.C.B.A. CHAIR MEMBERS ! *

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MC562/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA
65.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
66.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA 
67.rollindeep408/ SJ,ca.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:03 PM~14100818
> *PLEASE  ALL  M.C.B.A. MEMBERS !  IF YOU  HAVE  NOT  YET  ADDED  YOUR  NAME  AND  STATE  TO  THIS  LIST  PLEASE  DO  SO  !  WE  ARE  WORKING  ON  SOME  THINGS  FOR THE  MODEL CAR  BUILDERS ASSOCIATION  AND  NEED  EVERYONE  TO  PLEASE  POST  UP  YOUR  INFO  IN  HERE  !  THANKS  FROM  YOUR  M.C.B.A. CHAIR  MEMBERS  !  </span>
> 
> 1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

68 c man/cali


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:03 PM~14100818
> *PLEASE  ALL  M.C.B.A. MEMBERS !  IF YOU  HAVE  NOT  YET  ADDED  YOUR  NAME  AND  STATE  TO  THIS  LIST  PLEASE  DO  SO  !  WE  ARE  WORKING  ON  SOME  THINGS  FOR THE  MODEL CAR  BUILDERS ASSOCIATION  AND  NEED  EVERYONE  TO  PLEASE  POST  UP  YOUR  INFO  IN  HERE  !  THANKS  FROM  YOUR  M.C.B.A. CHAIR  MEMBERS  !
> 
> 1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

almost 70 deep :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 7 2009, 06:41 PM~14122525
> *almost 70 deep :0
> *


probably over 70 already.... i'm sure some of the homies missed it  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 09:43 PM~14122538
> *probably over 70 already.... i'm sure some of the homies missed it    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2009, 12:43 AM~14122538
> *probably over 70 already.... i'm sure some of the homies missed it    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 11:43 PM~14122538
> *probably over 70 already.... i'm sure some of the homies missed it    :biggrin:
> *


damn at this rate are we gonna need like a MCBA ID badge or somethin to access this forum soon ?????????
y'all are takin over this joint !!!! 
j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 7 2009, 10:53 PM~14123134
> *damn at this rate are we gonna need like a MCBA  ID badge or somethin to access this forum soon ?????????
> y'all are takin over this joint !!!!
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Marcos Cruz (May 29, 2009)

Don't leave me behind guys, I just made it also, at least I remember a guy w/ a big name here inviting me!!!! :biggrin: I am honored to be part of a very talented group and can't wait to have the access to put up the MCBA logo on my avatar. The name is Marcos Cruz from Maryland....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:03 PM~14100818
> *PLEASE  ALL  M.C.B.A. MEMBERS !  IF YOU  HAVE  NOT  YET  ADDED  YOUR  NAME  AND  STATE  TO  THIS  LIST  PLEASE  DO  SO  !  WE  ARE  WORKING  ON  SOME  THINGS  FOR THE  MODEL CAR  BUILDERS ASSOCIATION  AND  NEED  EVERYONE  TO  PLEASE  POST  UP  YOUR  INFO  IN  HERE  !  THANKS  FROM  YOUR  M.C.B.A. CHAIR  MEMBERS  !
> 
> 1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> ...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i want a MCBA sticker or shirt damnit :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

...M.C.B.A.... IS TAKING OVER :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no fair haha


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 12:41 PM~14274277
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Jun 8 2009, 09:45 AM~14125629
> *Don't leave me behind guys, I just made it also, at least I remember a guy w/ a big name here inviting me!!!! :biggrin:  I am honored to be part of a very talented group and can't wait to have the access to put up the MCBA logo on my avatar. The name is Marcos Cruz from Maryland....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 8 2009, 04:35 PM~14130740
> *...M.C.B.A....  HAS TAKIN OVER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^ :biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

M.C.B.A. WORLD WIDE YA'LL!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: TO YOU ALL M.C.B.A!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, its so big club :0 . In Estonia we dont have builders anymore, cant make any club  .


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

so, whats it take to be in the M.C.B.A ? And are any of you guys out in the far north-east ? :dunno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jun 29 2009, 12:43 PM~14330428
> *so, whats it take to be in the M.C.B.A ? And are any of you guys out in the far north-east ?  :dunno:
> *


This is for eveyone that is not in M.C.B.A. that has asked the question of how to get in. Very simple all you have to do is *BUILD* If you can do that then M.C.B.A. will come to you........the big dogs are always looking. and if your name keeps coming up in the bad trader or in a negative light thats the best way to not get asked.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMN IM THE ONLY M.C.B.A MEMBER IN KENTUCKY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jun 29 2009, 01:43 PM~14330428
> *so, whats it take to be in the M.C.B.A ? And are any of you guys out in the far north-east ?  :dunno:
> *


will be PMing you to join them but that entirely up to you, who you go with. We here at the M.C.B.A. will contact you that's how it works, and that's if you choose to wait, believe me it will be well worth it. If not good luck with whom ever you choose to join.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 29 2009, 04:56 PM~14332419
> *DAMN IM THE ONLY M.C.B.A MEMBER IN KENTUCKY  :0  :biggrin:
> *


But you got us right next to you via internet.  Plus I see once a year. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 04:51 PM~14332348
> *This is for eveyone that is not in M.C.B.A. that has asked the question of how to get in. Very simple all you have to do is and if your name keeps coming up in the bad trader or in a negative light thats the best way to not get asked.*


*
*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 2 2009, 03:45 PM~14365462
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHEN ARE YOU AND ROAD DOGG GOING TO PUT YOUR'S UP. THEY THINK THEY ARE TO GOOD HA. FOCKERS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2009, 03:23 PM~14365779
> *WHEN ARE YOU AND ROAD DOGG GOING TO PUT YOUR'S UP. THEY THINK THEY ARE TO GOOD HA. FOCKERS
> *


hey biggs i had mines up for long time took it down for personal reasons as for roaddogg ask him homie. and as for thinking im to good nope im just like anybody here building n showin that's it nothing else. hey i'm just a MODELBUILDER that's it
homie. now who ever thinks that i'm to good FUCKEM i don't give a FUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
thank you 
BIGDOGG323


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIG DOG, I HAVEN'T PUT MINE UP CUZ I KN'T. I REALLY DON'T THINK I KN COMPETE WITH YOU GUYS, MY CARS ARE NOT ALL THAT, THAT'S WHY YOU DON'T SEE ME HERE OFTEN.PLUS I DON'T BUILD THAT MUICH,I'VE ONLY FINISHED 2 CARS THIS YEA. PLUS RIGHT NOW I DON'T HAVE THE FUNDS TO BUY SUPPLIES, BOTH ME AND MY WIFE LOST OUR JOBS AND ARE GOING THROUGH SOME ROUGH TIMES THANKS 4 THE INVITE THOUGH. AS FAR AS THINKING I'M TOO GOOD, THAT'S NOT EVEN SOMETHING I WOULD THINK, CUZ I'VE ALWAYS SAID THAT IN NOT AS GOOD AS YOU GUYS.ONCE I GET BACK ON MY FEET AND KN GET BACK TO BUILDING I'LL PUT MINE UP.

THANKS AGAIN.
ROAD DOGG 1.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BADGAS CHECKING IN. BATH,N.Y. M.C.B.A. 2OO9


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 9 2009, 06:21 PM~14428050
> *BADGAS CHECKING IN. BATH,N.Y. M.C.B.A. 2OO9
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*next person quote me and add your name to the list but remove the quote tags so the next homie can just quote you and do the same..... leave this message attached *


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*next person quote me and add your name to the list but remove the quote tags so the next homie can just quote you and do the same..... leave this message attached *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 dam how many of you are there now?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Jun 30 2009, 01:56 AM~14332419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think last number in the list is 71 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 03:25 PM~14459759
> *And Damn Im the only M.C.B.A member in Eastern Europe! :0 :biggrin: I think,
> I think last number in the list is 71 :biggrin:
> *


dam.cool.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 10 2009, 08:37 AM~14432900
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>next person quote me and add your name to the list but remove the quote tags so the next homie can just quote you and do the same..... leave this message attached
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*next person quote me and add your name to the list but remove the quote tags so the next homie can just quote you and do the same..... leave this message attached *

congrats again to all the new members!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT FOR THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

still pullin the M.C.B.A. by my lonesome in Georgia... :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*next person quote me and add your name to the list but remove the quote tags so the next homie can just quote you and do the same..... leave this message attached *

Bump for all the new members, congrats again to all the new members!!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MC562/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA
65.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
66.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA 
67.rollindeep408/ SJ,ca.
68.c man/ California
69.Marcos Cruz/Maryland
70.badgas/N.Y.
71.Siim123/Põltsamaa,Estonia
72.kjkj87/CALIFORNIA
73. Jantrix / Florida
 

Done - thanks again for the invitation.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MC562/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA
65.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
66.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA 
67.rollindeep408/ SJ,ca.
68.c man/ California
69.Marcos Cruz/Maryland
70.badgas/N.Y.
71.Siim123/Põltsamaa,Estonia
72.kjkj87/CALIFORNIA
73. Jantrix / Florida
74. Sdrodder/ San Diego Californi


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALL SOME TOP NOTCH BUILDERS RIGHT HERE.... :worship: :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill make sure to rep at the Southern Nationals NNL in Atlanta..gotta find out the date.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

=undercoverimpala,Sep 22 2009, 12:57 PM~15153692]<span style=\'color:red\'>*next person quote me and add your name to the list but remove the quote tags so the next homie can just quote you and do the same..... leave this message attached *

Bump for all the new members, congrats again to all the new members!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MadIndian/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA
65.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
66.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA 
67.rollindeep408/ SJ,ca.
68.c man/ California
69.Marcos Cruz/Maryland
70.badgas/N.Y.
71.Siim123/Põltsamaa,Estonia
72.kjkj87/CALIFORNIA
73. Jantrix / Florida
74. Sdrodder/ San Diego California
75. cruzinlow / Edmonton, Alberta / Canada
76. LUXMAN / California
77. Alyssa /California


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanx Biggs, This is LUXMAN signin in From the city of Lost Angels


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 11:37 PM~15160670
> *:biggrin: Thanx Biggs, This is LUXMAN signin in From the city of Lost Angels
> *


You forgot home of the drive-by.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MadIndian/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA
65.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
66.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA 
67.rollindeep408/ SJ,ca.
68.c man/ California
69.Marcos Cruz/Maryland
70.badgas/N.Y.
71.Siim123/Põltsamaa,Estonia
72.kjkj87/CALIFORNIA
73. Jantrix / Florida
74. Sdrodder/ San Diego California
75. cruzinlow / Edmonton, Alberta / Canada
76. LUXMAN / California
77. Alyssa /California
78. mr68gts/San Diego,CA


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MadIndian/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA
65.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
66.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA 
67.rollindeep408/ SJ,ca.
68.c man/ California
69.Marcos Cruz/Maryland
70.badgas/N.Y.
71.Siim123/Põltsamaa,Estonia
72.kjkj87/CALIFORNIA
73. Jantrix / Florida
74. Sdrodder/ San Diego California
75. cruzinlow / Edmonton, Alberta / Canada
76. LUXMAN / California
77. Alyssa /California
78. mr68gts/San Diego,CA
79.Aces'N'Eights / Alberta,Canada


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.im still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin: 
what do you guys think?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I THINK THE PICS ARE A LITTLE BLURRY, BUT THEY LOOK PRETTY BADASS TO ME. I'LL TAKE A FEW. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16257614
> *I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.im still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin:
> what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


pm me how much each..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 04:36 PM~16257614
> *I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.im still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin:
> what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW I WILL TAKE A BUNCH OF THEM, ALSO MAKE ME 4 1/16 SCALE.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2010, 06:57 PM~16258569
> *YOU KNOW I WILL TAKE A BUNCH OF THEM, ALSO MAKE ME 4 1/16 SCALE.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 06:03 PM~16258660
> *
> *


SEE YOU TONIGHT.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 04:36 PM~16257614
> *I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.im still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin:
> what do you guys think?
> 
> ...



how much u gonna want for them?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 11 2010, 07:22 PM~16258865
> *how much u gonna want for them?
> *


i dont know yet.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 07:40 PM~16259118
> *i dont know yet.
> *


i know i would want some ...just depends on how much wheni would have $$

3 1/2 months is bonus time lol

if u get price lmk ..on 10


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 11 2010, 07:49 PM~16259221
> *i know i would want some ...just depends on how much wheni would have $$
> 
> 3 1/2 months is bonus time lol
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> 1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> 2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
> 3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
> 4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
5.BODINE/FLORIDA
6.MINIDREAMS INC./MISSOURI
7.1OFAKIND/INDIANA
8.ELRAFA/ARIZONA
9.BIGGC/MISSOURI
10.MARINATE/ARIZONA
11.SOLO1/NEW MEXICO
12.YOUCANTFADEME/REVEREND HEARSE/MISSOURI
13.MKD904/CALIFORNIA
14.EXPO ON23S/INDIANA
15.RAIDERPRIDE/CALIFORNIA
16.TATMAN/CALIFORNIA
17.RAYSTREY/CHIHUAHUA,MEXICO
18.ROLLINOLDSKOO/HAWAII
19.BIGGDEE/CALIFORNIA
20.Mr.16th/CALIFORNIA
21.WACO/TEXAS
22.MadIndian/CALIFORNIA
23.TIMEMACHINE/HAWAII
24.IBLDMYOWN/MISSOURI
25.PANCHO1969/CALIFORNIA
26.LOWRIDERMODELS/CALIFORNIA
27.Dr.NITRUS/TEXAS
28.MODELSBYRONI/OHIO
29.LOWANDBEYOND/INDIANA
30.SMALLS/CALIFORNIA
31.DCHOPZ/ARIZONA
32.LONNIE/KENTUCY
33.A408NUTFORYOU(408NUT) N.CALIFORNIA
34.STILLDOWNIVLIFE/FLORIDA
35.MISTAGONZO/HAWAII
36.BIGBODYEDDIE/CALIFORNIA
37.1LOW64/WASHINGTON
38.B-STYLES/HAWAII
39.MODELTECH/INDIANA
40.HOODSTAR/ARIZONA
41.CHRIS MINEER/OHIO
[email protected]/PITTSBURGH,P.A
43.PINKREGAL/MIAMI,FL.
44.BLUE S10/WYOMING
45.AJ128/SO,CAL
46.CHRIS619/SAN DIEGO,CALIFONIA
47.POKEY/INDIANA
48.SLAMMDSONOMA/GA
49.UNDERCOVERIMPALA/CALIFORNIA
50.REGALISTIC/OHIO
51.MADEMAN/SASK,CANADA
52.RODRIGUEZMODELS/CALIFORNIA
53.BOS82/ARIZONA
54.DARKSIDECUSTOMS/SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA
55.TONIOSEVEN/FLORIDA
56.SPIKEKID999/WISCONSIN
57.INTHABLOOD/F-LO-RIDA
58.JUSTRIPE/SO,BAY,CA
59.SIDETOSIDE/LAUBACH,GERMANY
60.KIRBY/ARKANSAS
61.DLOSTYLES/FLORIDA
62.CALAVERAS73/ARIZONA 
63.IMPORTMADNESS/ARIZONA
64. FRAMEDRAGGER/CALIFORNIA
65.DODGERBLUE62/CALIFORNIA
66.ROOKIEFROMCALI/CALIFORNIA 
67.rollindeep408/ SJ,ca.
68.c man/ California
69.Marcos Cruz/Maryland
70.badgas/N.Y.
71.Siim123/Põltsamaa,Estonia
72.kjkj87/CALIFORNIA
73. Jantrix / Florida
74. Sdrodder/ San Diego California
75. cruzinlow / Edmonton, Alberta / Canada
76. LUXMAN / California
77. Alyssa /California
78. mr68gts/San Diego,CA
79.Aces'N'Eights / Alberta,Canada
80.DANNY CHAWPS / AZ
81. DEUCES76 / PITTSBURG, CA


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16257614
> *I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.im still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin:
> what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Last nite i stayed up thinking about it.I came up with 5 bucks ea.Does that sound fair?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 09:08 AM~16265292
> *Last nite i stayed up thinking about it.I came up with 5 bucks ea.Does that sound fair?
> *



GRATIS WEY :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 12 2010, 09:10 AM~16265306
> *GRATIS WEY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 12 2010, 10:10 AM~16265306
> *GRATIS WEY :biggrin:
> *


ok.shipping is 5 bucks ea.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

The size they are right now is .75 wide.Im trying to get them maybe .50 today but im worried ill lose the detail.if that happens the smallest i might need to go is .75.im also going to try to cut them in a thinner plastic and see how that goes.
heres 2 pics on the back of my monte ls.kind of blurry but i hope you guys get the idea.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 09:28 AM~16265441
> *ok.shipping is 5 bucks ea.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

If you are interested in the window plaques.please go to my other topic and add your name.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16265809


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 06:31 AM~16265466
> *The size they are right now is .75 wide.Im trying to get them maybe .50 today but im worried ill lose the detail.if that happens the smallest i might need to go is .75.im also going to try to cut them in a thinner plastic and see how that goes.
> heres 2 pics on the back of my monte ls.kind of blurry but i hope you guys get the idea.
> 
> ...


.75 looks like a damn good size homie..... and :0 post that LS in your other topic :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2010, 12:18 AM~16274367
> *.75 looks like a damn good size homie..... and  :0 post that LS in your other topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

CK ING IN. BROS.  :machinegun: :guns: :rimshot:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MCBA fam, check out our off topic page on MCBA site.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Done.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Im on the list...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wondering, hows it going guys, i mean after I left the club  . Still hitting the shows and building bad ass stuff? Care to share some pics here too?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Some of the members are posting here. Just in their own topics. They post more on here than our own site


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Think this list needs to be revised. There's names on there that aren't around anymore.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Where are the Michigan members? Oh nevermind, there are none. :nicoderm:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> Think this list needs to be revised. There's names on there that aren't around anymore.


Agreed!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Crazy


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CHR1S619 said:


> 1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> 2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
> 3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
> 4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
> ...





CHR1S619 said:


> 1.BETOSCUSTOMS/CALIFORNIA
> 2.408MODELS/CALIFORNIA
> 3.Mr.BIGGS/CALIFORNIA
> 4.TWINN/CALIFORNIA
> ...


daaaaaaaaamn dats alot of members shit you guys should b puttin it down wit all those members that got skills but iv noticed alot of those guys are in other clubs now wuz up all dat homies lookng foward to checkin out sum you guys new builds the ones that are left anyway


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Many are gone,sum come by once in a while,and others are in other clubs.
There's only a few regulars left in here...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm still here; I just haven't completed much recently.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

New M.C.B.A. List

Members Sign In...

1.Sneekyg909


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

New M.C.B.A. List

Members Sign In...

1. Sneekyg909
2. Tonioseven​


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

New M.C.B.A. List

Members Sign In...

1. Sneekyg909
2. Tonioseven
3. CHR1S619


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

*Im still here but I don't understand the meaning of this. It's like your kicking guys out of the club or something. And I don't think you have the authority to do that. Nor do I think it's right. It just seems like unnecessary drama to me.*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Mista_Gonzo from Hawaii still here. Took a break, but gettin back into it slowly... I believe it's just a small update of whos still here on LIL thats in MCBA!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Smallz said:


> *Im still here but I don't understand the meaning of this. It's like your kicking guys out of the club or something. And I don't think you have the authority to do that. Nor do I think it's right. It just seems like unnecessary drama to me.*





bigdogg323 said:


> :drama: :biggrin:


No drama here homie...just a misunderstanding :happysad:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not in this club. But I do think the list needs to be updated myself. Maybe all the model clubs need a once a yr update.

It's just nice to see who's still active in the club.

But I don't know anything, so don't let me tell you guys what to do.....lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> No drama here homie...just a misunderstanding :happysad:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

halfasskustoms said:


> I'm not in this club. But I do think the list needs to be updated myself. Maybe all the model clubs need a once a yr update.
> 
> It's just nice to see who's still active in the club.
> 
> But I don't know anything, so don't let me tell you guys what to do.....lol


So if ur not in the club and don't know anything then why comment?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Shiiit im still here . . . And aint went no where . . . But they do make a good point . As deep as web are and as much talent as web have combined, mcba should be showing in full force ,on every media site web are affiliated with not just a select few. The,only reason im not on facebook is becuz i deleted mine bcuz of relationship difficulties lmao !!! (aka bishes talk too much) but yea we should represent more on here . . . And thats comin from the humble quiet guy . . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Shit ive built close to 10 Cars This year and,still feel lonely on here . Even tho im enjoying the hell out of all the solo riders and other clubs builds n activities, i cant help but wonder where the Big homies at , that used to blow our minds with updates every other day!!! Its still all love dont get It twisted. just miss that shit . . .


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

We all miss it Vic. But it is what it is u know. Everybody ran to Facebook right along with the rest of the planet. Including me....lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Smallz said:


> So if ur not in the club and don't know anything then why comment?


SMH.... I don't think he meant harm in his comment... Don't see the point to respond kinda rudely like that... Just my two cents...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

darkside customs said:


> SMH.... I don't think he meant harm in his comment... Don't see the point to respond kinda rudely like that... Just my two cents...


I understand that ur defending ur clubmate but I think u misunderstood my point of statement. Too many guys on here talking a bunch of unnecessary bullshit! Topics full of talking. Everybody putting in there "two cents". Kinda like u just did.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Smallz said:


> I understand that ur defending ur clubmate but I think u misunderstood my point of statement. Too many guys on here talking a bunch of unnecessary bullshit! Topics full of talking. Everybody putting in there "two cents". Kinda like u just did.


Lol... No, and I get it man... I'm not on here tryin to start shit.... Agreed, there is a lot of unnecessary bs on this site and others... Which sucks in the end for all of us because gone are the days of the OGs on here posting pics... 
Unfortunately like you said, bc of FB, everyone posts over there now... So, I meant no harm in my reply to your comment... I probably did misunderstood....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Smallz said:


> So if ur not in the club and don't know anything then why comment?


OK I'll came back with that........Like darkside said....I didnt mean any harm........I dont have a FB cuz its gay. I stay here cuz of all the gay'nes there.

I just think over all its a good Idea that all the clubs here keep up with there members....Like a roll call every yr.......I mean hell what if 75% of them dont ever plane on coming back to this site or club......Then kick em out. Keep the club tite and you'll have a good club..........

From a outsiders look it seens like there's only 2-3 member even in the club.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, end if the day que sera sera. Anyway hey bigdog where is that 3 axle trailer you built I wanna see the bish :-o


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LUXMAN said:


> Well, end if the day que sera sera. Anyway hey bigdog where is that 3 axle trailer you built I wanna see the bish :-o


Still got it homie just havent worked on it lately  been workin on other projects i need to get done


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Working hard on old projects, looking to show some soon. Have a great day Bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Smallz said:


> *Im still here but I don't understand the meaning of this. It's like your kicking guys out of the club or something. And I don't think you have the authority to do that. Nor do I think it's right. It just seems like unnecessary drama to me.*


Not kicking anyone out. But the list is three years old. We know who still is or isn't in the club anymore. But for example. There are some that were kicked out and some that left. It was just a suggestion that we update the list. Not an attack on anyone.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm calling out all my MCBA family! Let see if you still got it!! Check in on our site to join this.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:shh:ssssshh they're sleeping


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> :shh:ssssshh they're sleeping


:shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> :wave:


see u guys woke 1 up:facepalm:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> see u guys woke 1 up:facepalm:


:rofl: I never went to sleep.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

waz happoing


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

still awake :shh:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Mr.1/16th said:


> still awake :shh:


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still trying to wake up...... :uh:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

CHR1S619 said:


> I'm still trying to wake up...... :uh:


:facepalm:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

:420::ninja:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im here and still reppin m.c.b.a only 1 in kentucky woo woo lol


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

Holly.hoodlum...KCMO


----------

